# Ruger Deerfield 44



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought this rifle on Gunbroker. It looks like new. It can really get abused hunting in the swamp if I am not careful. I hate to scratch the wood stock. Does anyone make a composite stock for it?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Never really ever checked on stock replacement.... a tack driver for me


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I made it through the season without scratching the beautiful wood stock. I toted it more than any of my other guns. Next year I am mounting a new red dot and zeroing it at 50 yards. Bought a Weigman rail that fits the Deerfield. Have a friend that bought a Deerfield new years ago and he has killed many deer and hogs with his out to 100 yards. That is the max distance that I would be comfortable with.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

The 44 round drops fast after that.... a friend that has one went to the 450 bushmaster for distant shots, also the 350 legend.... all straight wall legal rounds here
Most of my wood shots are under 80yrds.... or 18 with the bow


.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I hunt YR so rarely a shot at even 50 yards. Most around 30.


----------

